# McIntosh MEQ 450/451 Equalizers - 1 day remaining - at $10 ea



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

My listings; just over a day to go and at bargain prices.

451

McIntosh MEQ451 Parametric Equalizer - 99p Start, No Reserve | eBay

450

McIntosh MEQ450 Parametric Equalizer - 99p Start, No Reserve | eBay


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

8 hours to go.

One is still on $10.

These rarely sell for under $100 and a new 452 went for $160 on eBay a few weeks ago.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

40 minutes


----------

